# Conky 1.8 issue



## Shura (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi,
after conky update it stop displaying interface address.

My config has line:

```
sk1: ${addr sk1}
```

By fact conky displays:

```
sk1: ${addr}
```
In 1.7 all worked well.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 12, 2010)

I had the ~ same problem. Solved after portupgrade -af


----------



## Shura (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, I'll try.
I have not updated about half year and now it will be hard


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 12, 2010)

You must have too much updates!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Conky 1.8 looks broken to me. Even after commenting the addr lines, it exits on signal 11.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 12, 2010)

I just update to 1.8
Same situation for me too.


----------



## winstonw (Sep 1, 2010)

I hate to add like this, but this really annoys me


----------



## G4 (Sep 2, 2010)

*conky crash*

Hello,

After upgrading to 8.1, conky coredumps.
Every other application works fine. All my ports are up to date, and i
also recompiled all of them.

Running it with gdb shows this:


```
...
Conky: desktop window (1200003) is subwindow of root window (15a)
Conky: window type - desktop
Conky: drawing to created window (0x2c00001)
Conky: drawing to double buffer

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 80220a900 (LWP 100290)]
0x0000000801eaa794 in _pthread_mutex_init_calloc_cb ()
from /lib/libc.so.7
```

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2010)

Conky 1.8? Doesn't work, stick with conky-1.7.2_7 for now.


----------



## G4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, i also upgraded to 1.8.
Thanks, i'll revert to 1.7.


----------



## SPlissken (Sep 9, 2010)

Same for me

Segmentation violation


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 9, 2010)

The only way to fix that for now is to portdowngrade to previous version with portdowngrade tool.


----------



## darkmark (Sep 17, 2010)

I took a brief look at the code and did some debugging and didn't look like conky's freebsd.c freeing anything of the kvm's memory space.  Usually dies on the 2nd or 3rd run through proc_find_top().   I'm going to take a closer look at stack vs. kernel addresses for all the vars.


```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x283cb438 in malloc_usable_size () from /lib/libc.so.7
(gdb) bt
#0  0x283cb438 in malloc_usable_size () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x283cdaf3 in malloc_usable_size () from /lib/libc.so.7
#2  0x283cea5a in free () from /lib/libc.so.7
#3  0x28335e5f in kvm_getprocs () from /lib/libkvm.so.5
#4  0x0804c5b6 in proc_find_top (cpu=0x8088424, mem=0x808844c, time=0x8088474) at freebsd.c:751
#5  0x0804c994 in update_top () at freebsd.c:593
#6  0x08052f7b in run_update_callback (data=0x2888f250) at common.c:380
#7  0x2834740c in pthread_getprio () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#8  0x00000000 in ?? ()
```

This suspicious message is normally printed when not trace through the debugger.  Not sure which of the 3 calls in freebsd.c is causing this.

kvm_open: kinfo_proc size mismatch (expected 768, got -1515870811)


----------



## miniqq (Sep 20, 2010)

Try to remvoe all about process cofig in your .conkyrc !


----------



## darkmark (Sep 21, 2010)

My buest guess right now is that apears to be threading issue.  Although libkvm is fully re-entrant, there is probably a subtle problem in the way or order things are being called.

I did notice that some serious cleanup has gone into the git repository in regards to this file and that way the klunky way data is collected and calculated has been corrected.


----------



## darkmark (Sep 21, 2010)

Hopefully less klunky than that last sentence of mine.   No editing of posts FTL.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2010)

Read before you post


----------



## nn (Sep 23, 2010)

Could you guys please try with the shar file attached to ports/150233 (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=150233)?


----------



## nn (Oct 27, 2010)

Newer conky version (1.8.1) in the tree also suffers from this bug, but PR 151668 should have it fixed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2010)

Works for me (8.1/amd64). Finally running with Xft again, much better looking 

Download the patch.txt file from the PR, put it in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky, run [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/sysutils/conky && patch < patch.txt[/cmd] and either install or upgrade your Conky.


----------



## nn (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks mate. Unfortunately that's not all... It appears there are rogue pipe descriptors in exec, so if you're using exec/execi/texeci and friends, you'll run into kern.ipc.maxpipekva. I'll follow-up to the above PR with a revised patch. <sigh>


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2010)

[ merged two separate conky threads ]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2010)

I 'execi' two sysctl values for temperature reading every 10 seconds, but haven't seen a problem with either.


----------



## nn (Oct 27, 2010)

It takes some time to fill up maxpipekva. If you monitor kern.ipc.pipekva you should see a steady rise...

For the impatient, here's a link to the second patch (apply along with the one in the PR): link.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2010)

That appears to have helped, yes (though it would have taken a loooong time to reach my kern.ipc.maxpipekva  )


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, I'll just repeat the instructions:

Download the patch.txt file from the PR, put it in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky, run 
`cd /usr/ports/sysutils/conky && patch < patch.txt`

Then download this diff, put it in /usr/ports/sysutils/conky, run 
`cd /usr/ports/sysutils/conky && patch < maxpipekva.diff`

Then either install or upgrade your current Conky.


----------



## Shura (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you!
Working fine about 2 hours!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 28, 2010)

I do have a new problem after these two patches: the imap_unseen(*) functionality now only works for my INBOX, not for a number of folders that it used to work on as well (with the -f flag). No errors (the IMAP server's mail log appears to register connections), all counters stay 0.


[cmd=](*) man conky | less +/imap_unseen[/cmd]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 7, 2010)

Note: the problem in the post before this is solved. For some obscure reason the mailbox you want imap_{messages|unseen} to act on suddenly needs to be single-quoted. 

So instead of *-f mail/freebsd* it needs to be *-f 'mail/freebsd'*. Go figure.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 8, 2010)

Half-OT: does conky support IMAPS?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2010)

There's no mention of it in the manual, no. You'd have to use tunnelling (ssh/vpn) to achieve encrypted traffic (which I'm doing).


----------



## lme@ (Nov 8, 2010)

I see. Well, I actually wrote a Perl script which looks for new Mail with IMAPS and displays it in Conky.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2010)

External hooks are always an option


----------

